# How do you keep those darn nails from creeping up through a saddle?



## AttnToDetail (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking for some good advice. I installed a long oak saddle (aka threshold) a few years back between my living room and kitchen, so it does see some high traffic. Every few months some of the nails holding it down creep up a little bit and snag your sock. Anyone have any good tricks for keeping these nails laid to bed???


----------



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

I put in hardwood floors last year, but I'm not sure I did everything the way a professional would have. Two of my thresholds I nailed down because I plan to redo the connecting floor (bathroom tile) in the future. Another threshold I glued down with loctite PL construction adhesive. The glued down threshold hasn't had a problem but the ones I nailed down definitely squeak. Maybe glue down your threshold if you are able.
Alan


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep, glued mine down too. Not sure if it's right or wrong but it hasn't budged in 3 years and no holes in my socks because of it.

It also sounds like you need to take a punch and drive those nails a tad deeper into the wood. Usually when I have something like you discribe, I predrill the wood then I sink the nail deeper into the item. Then I use filler to hide the hole. But I only do this method on moldings around the floors. Never tried it on a threshold but I think it would work.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you nailed with shiny nails you can expect them to give over time. They have nothing to keep them in. Ring Shank nails, double dipped galvanized or glue nails will work much better.

You could always try predrilling large holes and pilot holes then put coarse thread screws in then plug the holes with a dowel.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I drilled and countersunk mine and screwed them down with large brass screws. Rather than hide the screws I polished the heads before I put them in and sprayed with clear lacquer so they wouldn't tarnish.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Square cut nails won't pull out but wouldn't be suitable for your oak door saddle. I think you may be better off using brass screws and plugging the holes.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Drive your nails in at opposing angles, not streight in.
MIKE


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

If the floor is wood and the adhesive doesn't work (try that first) then use trim screws and plug or patch the hole just like it was a nail. If the floor is concrete then use Tap-Con screws and plug with regular plugs.


----------



## JohnnyM (Jan 6, 2012)

I've always used trim head screws on the thresholds I have installed with no issues over the years.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Twist nails may work.


----------



## AttnToDetail (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I think I'm going to try the trim screws.


----------

